# HDR in a church(c&c)



## Foxx (Sep 28, 2011)

Went to an amazing church in the city today, been around since the 11th century. 

Tried my hand at some HDR photography, but I don't know what I should be accentuating with the lighting. Photomatix gives me so many options. Is it at my discretion or are there are any tips I can get so I can bring the "most" out of my HDR shot?







P.S. Am I the only person who browses TPF after they've had a few to drink? The comments are so much funnier now....


----------



## KmH (Sep 28, 2011)

Why not post in the HDR forum section?


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 28, 2011)

Foxx said:


> Went to an amazing church in the city today, been around since the 11th century.
> 
> Tried my hand at some HDR photography, but I don't know what I should be accentuating with the lighting. Photomatix gives me so many options. Is it at my discretionary or are these are any tips I can get so I can bring the "most" out of my HDR shot?
> 
> ...



Which city?


----------



## willis_927 (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like it was probably a good place for an HDR, however i am not a big fan of the composition of this picture.


----------



## mortovismo (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd agree with Willie, the composition is a wee bit dodgy, the alter table blocks the view of the alter as a whole. Raise the perspective and move closer to the back of the church? 

I like your treatment though. And the lighting looks like its pretty good

Looks like you have a few specks on your sensor BTW.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Sep 28, 2011)

There's something about churches and HDR that just go together!

I'll try to help with your questions.  What you do in Photomatix is up to you and your vision.  Personally, I almost always use some version of the Details Enhancer.  I try to make sure the entire dynamic range is covered and that I haven't gone overboard with the Strength slider.  After that I find myself making at least four adjustments in Photoshop: 1) apply an "S" curve with the Curves commands (puts back some of the contrast that Photomatix takes out); 2) adjust Levels; 3) increase the Saturation a bit; and 4) apply Sharpening.  Doing just those four things makes your photo 'pop' a little bit.


----------



## itBurns (Sep 28, 2011)

You should post up your individual shots and make an HDR Shootout from it. Allow people to work with your photos and make their versions of their HDR's and tell you what they did to go about getting their results. You could learn a thing or 2. 

I feel the walls look noisey. "Smoother Highlights" probably would fix that up.


----------



## Compaq (Sep 28, 2011)

I've had a few myself. Pirate theme today, and I've just ARRRRRRrived at my house!

I'm using the "cartoony" preset in photomatic and goes from there trying to make it looks less cartoony. I set the smooth thing to "light mode" and choose, most often, high. micro smoothing is also nice to adjust some times, as well as highlight smoothness for making the sky better. Trial and error => you'll will found settings that wARRRRRRk for you.


----------



## Foxx (Sep 29, 2011)

KmH said:


> Why not post in the HDR forum section?



I forgot the forum had one, glad someone moved this! Plus I had had a few and wasn't really thinking. 



Mitica100 said:


> Which city?



Karlstad, Sweden



mortovismo said:


> I'd agree with Willie, the composition is a wee bit dodgy, the alter table blocks the view of the alter as a whole. Raise the perspective and move closer to the back of the church?
> 
> I like your treatment though. And the lighting looks like its pretty good
> 
> Looks like you have a few specks on your sensor BTW.



I was actually a fan of this composition, maybe its because I know how it was taken -- To get the cross, hebrew and cross in the background to line up so they "go heavenwards" I had kneel before the alter. Design or coincidence? Anyway it pleased me but I will definitely go back and try a different perspective.

And I checked my camera after I saw those spots, I had some smudges on my filter. All clean now!

SickSalmon --- Thanks for the advice  



Compaq said:


> I've had a few myself. Pirate theme today, and I've just ARRRRRRrived at my house!



:lmao:



itBurns said:


> You should post up your individual shots and make an HDR Shootout from it. Allow people to work with your photos and make their versions of their HDR's and tell you what they did to go about getting their results. You could learn a thing or 2.



Well okay then! Have a go at these! http://www.mediafire.com/?nc7d13kpfo402n5 :mrgreen:


----------



## itBurns (Sep 29, 2011)

Okay, first here is my attempt:






Now this picture is a side-by-side of my attempt and your attempt. You can also see I photoshopped out some shadows on my side which you can see in my original attempt still:


----------



## Foxx (Oct 4, 2011)

itburns: I like your render! Though I am still partial to mine, I like the dark shadows and gritty detail. It's just preference though.

I went back to the same church today and shot the organ. Feast your eyes!


----------



## Bynx (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is my take on it.


----------



## itBurns (Oct 4, 2011)

Foxx, the organ picture is very nice! Well done.


----------



## PhotographyByMK (Dec 12, 2011)

Had to jump in on this one! (Practice makes perfect!!) 

Here is my go at it:


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 12, 2011)

I could not grab the file, error message


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Dec 12, 2011)

I tried to upload the photo but you must have removed it, It says invalid file. 

 I love The organ picture, Well done!


----------

